# ho appena letto



## Elliesa

Ciao ragazzi! 
Come potrei tradurre "Ho appena letto un romanzo" ?
Potrebbe andar bene "Ya he leído una novela..."
Come posso rendere quell'"appena" ? Acabo de leer ha un sentido differente, vero?


----------



## Neuromante

Me acabo de leer una novela.


Tu propuesta de traducción corresponde a "ormai ho letto un romanzo"


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> Me acabo de leer una novela.
> 
> 
> Tu propuesta de traducción corresponde a "ormai ho letto un romanzo"



Yo también creo que esa es la mejor traducción.


----------



## 0scar

Yo entiendo que apenas leyó una novela en su vida.


----------



## nand-o

Hola:
Quizá el americanismo: "*recién terminé* del leer una novela", también se ajuste bien al "appena" 
Yo nunca lo diría así, pero...


----------



## 0scar

¿Dice o no "he apenas leido una novela"?


----------



## nand-o

0scar said:


> Yo entiendo que apenas leyó una novela en su vida.


Hola:
Sí, también podría ser eso, pero cuando propone como opción:" *"Potrebbe andar bene "Ya he leído una novela..."*" El único sentido posible que queda es que acaba de leer una.


----------



## 0scar

O que acaba de leer su primera novela.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non si può dire "he justo leído una novela"?


----------



## 0scar

Se podría decir, pero ¿qué quiere decir la frase en italiano?, ¿tiene un solo significado?


----------



## ursu-lab

Elliesa said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> Come potrei tradurre "Ho appena letto un romanzo" ?



*Acabo de* leer una novela.

La costruzione "*acabar de* + _infinito_" corrisponde all'italiana "_ausiliare _+ *appena *+ _participio_"



0scar said:


> Yo entiendo que apenas leyó una novela en su vida.



No, perché in quel caso in italiano si scrive in quest'ordine:

ho letto* appena* (=a malapena) un romanzo.

L'avverbio "appena" inserito *in mezzo *tra l'ausiliare e il participio dà alla frase *quel *significato. Spostandolo ne avrebbe un altro, cioè quello più generico di "a malapena/soltanto":


Hai visto Marco? 
1) L'ho visto appena (=di sfuggita) -> apenas lo he visto.
2) L'ho appena visto -> acabo de verlo

Questi sono i significati di "apenas" in spagnolo (RAE)

*1.     * adv. neg. Difícilmente, casi no. _Por la ventana apenas entraba el sol. ...il sole entrava appena (a malapena)
_*2.     * adv. c. Escasamente, solo. _Hemos llegado *apenas *hace una semana. siamo arrivati solo una settimana fa
_
* 3.     * conj. t. En cuanto, al punto que. _Apenas bajé a la calle, se puso a llover. (non) appena sono sceso in strada, si è messo a piovere.
_



0scar said:


> ¿Dice o no "he apenas  leido una novela"?



No. Tra l'altro, che io sappia, in spagnolo non si può inserire un avverbio tra un ausiliare e un participio passato (vd. esempio del DRAE "hemos llegado apenas..."), cosa che invece è normale in italiano e in francese.



infinite sadness said:


> Non si può dire "he justo  leído una novela"?



Vd. sopra, quel "justo" non può andare lì in mezzo. Ma nemmeno io capisco cosa vuoi dire con quel "justo", neanche in italiano. Forse "proprio adesso"?

¿Justo ahora tenías que decírmelo? 
Me lo dovevi dire proprio adesso?



nand-o said:


> Hola:
> Quizá el americanismo: "*recién terminé* de leer una novela", también se ajuste bien al "appena"
> Yo nunca lo diría así, pero...



Questa sì che è un'altra possibilità, anche se in Spagna, come hai già detto tu, non si usa.


----------



## Geviert

Me* acabo de* leer una novela.


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> *Acabo de* leer una novela.
> 
> La costruzione "*acabar de* + _infinito_" corrisponde all'italiana "_ausiliare _+ *appena *+ _participio_"


Como siempre la respuesta de Ursu es impecable. 

Ejemplo práctico. Frases opuestas:


> "Una donna sta per tuffarsi in acqua" ≠ "Un uomo si è *appena* tuffato in acqua"
> ©Heinemann: L'italiano come lingua straniera. Pag. 77.


 
Estar _a punto de realizar_ algo en contraposición de _acabar de hacer_ algo.


----------



## Neuromante

"*Me* acabo de leer una novela" sí es correcto.
Lo único que cambia es que es genérico, mientras que suprimiendo el *"me"* hace falta una referencia previa sobre dicha novela o la frase quedará coja: El tema, autor, donde o cuando se ha leído, incluso puede estar en el contexto en que se dice la frase.


----------



## Tomby

Yo no digo que sea incorrecto decir "*me* acabo de..." pero pienso que en este tipo de frases {ausiliare + appena + participio} no es necesario usar el pronombre reflexivo "me". Sí lo utilizaría en este contexto: "_me acabo de leer de un tirón una novela de 567 páginas_" porque me da la impresión que dicho pronombre proporciona cierto énfasis al hecho de leer de una tacada una novela _extensa_.


----------



## Neuromante

Ya, precisamente ese es el problema: Si la frase no dice nada más que "Ho appena letto un romanzo"; en español: O añades el "me" o se queda coja. Parecería casi un enunciado sin contexto, una frase perdida.

Por cierto: No eres tú quien ha dicho que está mal.


----------



## Elliesa

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## kreiner

Perdona, Neuromante, pero no acabo de entender el argumento. "Acabo de leer una novela" es perfectamente comprensible. Es verdad que el uso pronominal (un poco parecido a la voz media griega) también es posible, como lo es en italiano ("mi sono letto un romanzo"), pero esto no invalida la traducción: "acabo de leer". Es sólo mi opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## Geviert

Tombatossals said:


> Yo no digo que sea incorrecto decir "*me* acabo de..." pero pienso que en este tipo de frases {ausiliare + appena + participio} no es necesario usar el pronombre reflexivo "me". Sí lo utilizaría en este contexto: "_me acabo de leer de un tirón una novela de 567 páginas_" porque me da la impresión que dicho pronombre proporciona cierto énfasis al hecho de leer de una tacada una novela _extensa_.



Hola Tombatossals,

no es incorrecto decir "me acabo de...", es superfluo. Como bien afirmas, la frase italiana en cuestión es sintácticamente completa, por lo tanto no necesita ningún contexto fuera de leerla en modo pertinente. De la misma forma procederemos en su traducción, evitando añadir un *se *espletivo castellano que, por lo demás, no corresponde al original.


----------



## Neuromante

kreiner said:


> Perdona, Neuromante, pero no acabo de entender el argumento. "Acabo de leer una novela" es perfectamente comprensible. Es verdad que el uso pronominal (un poco parecido a la voz media griega) también es posible, como lo es en italiano ("mi sono letto un romanzo"), pero esto no invalida la traducción: "acabo de leer". Es sólo mi opinión.
> Saludos.



No he dicho que no sea válida, sólo digo (Y explico por qué) que las dos opciones corresponden a contextos distintos.


Geviert, el que en italiano haya una sola opción no obliga a que en español sea igual. Son gramáticas distintas y las reglas de una no afecta en nada a la otra.

Y sí que has dicho que no es correcto: Tachar un pedazo de frase significa que dices que no es correcta.


Ya he explicado antes cual es la diferencia, en español, entre una forma y la otra. No voy a entrar en el juego de mezclar las dos lenguas para conseguir los resultados apetecidos aplicando las normas de una en la otra o forzando las palabras tirando de diccionario y no de el uso apropiado en cada contexto.


----------



## Geviert

Lo superfluo también puede tacharse. Lo superfluo y además incorrecto requiere otras medidas. 

El problema Neuro es que tu explicación no convence ni en castellano ni en italiano (a más de uno como puedes ver). No podemos usar (siempre) el término "contexto" en modo elástico, como un _passe-partout_: cuando en la versión se añaden pleonasmos, formas espletivas,  idiomáticas o, peor, idiosincráticas (las famosas "zonas"), justificamos afirmando que "el contexto lo permite". Cuando, en cambio, no sabemos ser precisos, dependerá del "uso apropiado de cada contexto". Por lo demás, yo me he referido a la unidad *sintáctica *de la frase (en cualquier lengua) no a "opciones", menos a las reglas de cada gramática. Cuestión de orden.


----------



## Neuromante

Repásate todo el hilo. Eres el único que ha dicho que está mal y el único al que no convence mi explicación. Las dos personas que han hecho alusión creyeron que yo estaba diciendo que la forma sin "me" es incorrecta y ambas consideraban que el "me" era una opción correcta.


Por otro lado: Yo no estoy justificando nada con que "el contexto lo permite" ni estoy haciendo absolutamente nada de lo que dices (O insinúas, o comentas sin venir a cuento o lo que sea que hagas en cada ocasión para decir dos cosas donde parece que dices una) Tampoco tus explicaciones suelen convencer, la verdad, y suelen chocar de frente con muchos foreros sin necesidad de "zonas"


----------



## Estopa

El uso del "me" en este caso correspondería a lo que también se conoce como "dativo de interés".

Neuromante, a mí también me parece superfluo en esta frase, aunque coloquialmente sea habitual, porque en la frase italiana tampoco aparecía. No es necesario aportar ninguna información adicional, está todo dicho.

Ho appena letto un romanzo = Acabo de leer una novela
Mi sono appena letto/a un romanzo = Me acabo de leer una novela.


----------



## Estopa

infinite sadness said:


> Non si può dire "he justo leído una novela"?


 
Nel parlato si potrebbe dire anche così, ma è abbastanza colloquiale:

Justo ahora he terminado/acabado una novela 
Acabo de terminar la novela justo ahora

Si direbbe per sottolineare che hai finito di leggere il romanzo proprio in questo momento.


----------



## Massimo_m

Neuromante said:


> el que en italiano haya una sola opción no obliga a que en español sea igual. Son gramáticas distintas y las reglas de una no afecta en nada a la otra.



Scusa, però mi pare che anche in italiano si possa dire (e soprattutto nel linguaggio parlato si usa spesso) "Mi sono appena letto un libro".  
In effetti, quindi, qui nella traduzione ometterei la particella riflessiva.


----------



## Neuromante

Massimo_m said:


> Scusa, però mi pare che anche in italiano si possa dire (e soprattutto nel linguaggio parlato si usa spesso) "Mi sono appena letto un libro".
> In effetti, quindi, qui nella traduzione ometterei la particella riflessiva.



Rispondevo a Geviert, è stato lui a parlare di una opzione in italiano. Io non c`entro.


----------

